# Becario / pasantía en una empresa



## Parsifal

Hola:

Busco la traducción más cercana al puesto de becario en una empresa, que significa partirse el lomo por tres perras más que tener pagados los estudios. Por eso, el término "scholar at this company" no me acaba de convencer para ponerlo en un currículum. O sí debería¿?

Gracias por adelantado.

Hi,

I'm looking for the closest translation to the position as "becario" at a company, that means working like a slave for almost no wage, rather than having a scholarship income for your studies. That's why I don't feel quite sure to use the term "scholar at this company" to write down at a CV. Or should I?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alba

grant holder, scholar...

Qué tal te parece "internship"?

(internship: nombre prácticas, aprendizaje, pasantía)

 Yo soy becaria y me paso el día diciendo: "I get a scholarship"...


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Yo he trabajado en un entorno multilingüe en el que los becarios eran conocidos como 'stagiaires', incluso por los angloparlantes. Stagiaire es una plabra frnacesa.
Si prefieres un término inglés, yo te propongo
*'Training grantee'*
Pero tal vez podrías utilizar la expresión:
I got a *training grant*...


----------



## Parsifal

Hmmm... Me quedo con 'stagiaire', gracias  Lo he encontrado muy bien explicadito aquí: [No me deja poner una url, pero está en Civil Service Recruitment Gateway of UK, EU Staffing, Stage-in-Service Training:

*"Stage"/ In-Service Training *

All EU institutions offer graduates of any discipline and nationality the chance to gain practical, first-hand experience through an in-service traineeship known as the _stage_. The European Commission runs the largest scheme, with two intakes of about 625 _‘stagiaires_’ each year. 

_Stagiaires_ spend five months working in a Commission Directorate to gain an insight into the workings of the institution and learn about its policies and procedures. They also attend seminars and lectures provided by the Traineeships Office and have the opportunity to visit other EU institutions and bodies. The work varies according to the Directorate and often depends on the _stagiaire’s_ own knowledge and skills. Most placements are in Brussels, with some in Luxembourg and a few in the Commission’s Representations and Delegations throughout the world.]



Pues ello. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## lauranazario

Por si te interesara algún día... en los Estados Unidos y Puerto Rico nos referimos a ese tipo de persona como un "intern".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Parsifal said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Me quedo con 'stagiaire', gracias  Lo he encontrado muy bien explicadito aquí: [No me deja poner una url, pero está en Civil Service Recruitment Gateway of UK, EU Staffing, Stage-in-Service Training:
> 
> *"Stage"/ In-Service Training *
> 
> 
> Pues ello. Gracias de nuevo


 
Precisamente: trabajé 10 años en la Comsión Europea.


----------



## cristóbal

Aquí en Madrid tenemos estudiantes que trabajan por la escuela, ocupando puestos como aquel que supervisa el centro de cálculo o que regula la impresión de planos (en la escuela de arquitectura) y se llaman "becarios".  En EEUU este puesto se llamaría "work-study".  La mayoría de las universidades privadas (con sus altísimas cuotas de matrícula) tienen programas de "work-study" para los estudiantes que prefieren trabajar para pagar sus deudas.


----------



## zebedee

Está también el "work placement scheme" en el que optas a trabajar en una empresa gratis o casi para ganar experiencia. Pero no hay sustantivo para hablar de la persona que lo hace...


----------



## cuchuflete

Como ha dicho LauraN, en los EEUU se dice 'intern', y también hay la palabra antigua, apprentice.
Cuchu


----------



## blanchrt

If it could be of help, and please just take this as a clue to help English speaking people to know what is being questioned here in case that they could think of an answer, and not as an "easy joke": think of what was the formal name of the position that Monica Lewinsky held in the White House when she became "so popular"...

Cheers


----------



## mjscott

There are many large companies where I live in Washington State--and the particular area in which I live has more PhD's per capita than any other city in the United States. The term that is most used and most known is _internship_, and the person working their heart out for a pittance and a letter of recommendation after their hard work is best known as an _intern_.


----------



## Artrella

Buenas tardes gente!

Necesito saber como se dicen estas dos cosas en inglés.
Encontré "intern/ship" como "pasantía"... pero creo que está más conectado con una persona haciendo una residencia en un hospital o en su lugar de estudio que en una empresa.
Por otro lado "becario" está traducido como "scholarship holder" y no es eso lo que yo necesito sino "un becario en una empresa, el cual está contratado por cierto tiempo para adquirir experiencia".

Creen ustedes que _internship_ es la palabra que describe "pasantía" e "intern" al _becario_?


Muchas gracias por su colaboración!


----------



## Phryne

Yo creo que sí, "internship" como traducción de "pasantía", e "intern" como "pasante". Al menos es así en AmEng. 

Conozco mucha gente haciendo "internships" en empresas. A algunos hasta los ponen a servir café!


----------



## lauranazario

Fuera del contexto médico, en AmE un "intern" es un(a) *becario(a)*... y que lo diga Monica Lewisnski, la becaria/intern más famosa en la política norteamericana.  
Todavía me da lástima pensar en esa chica...  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

Gracias Chicas!!!


----------



## Carlos Oliva

Hola
Esto es lo que yo tengo, creo que en este contexto yo escribiria:
Ejercicios Profesionales Supervisados. 
Interships: Pasantías. Internships Oportunities: Oportunidades de Pasantías. 
Ejercicio Profesionales Supervisados


----------



## asm

En la escuela donde trabajo decimos "practicas profesionales" pero esa es la actividad. En una empresa en la que trabaje nos decian "entrenandos".
Pasante en Mexico quiere decir que ya terminaste los creditos para recibir el titulo universitario, pero no has terminado el programa (generalmente es cuando no se ha terminado la tesis, aunque en otros lugares usan el termino desde cierto % de creditos cumplidos).




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Buenas tardes gente!
> 
> Necesito saber como se dicen estas dos cosas en inglés.
> Encontré "intern/ship" como "pasantía"... pero creo que está más conectado con una persona haciendo una residencia en un hospital o en su lugar de estudio que en una empresa.
> Por otro lado "becario" está traducido como "scholarship holder" y no es eso lo que yo necesito sino "un becario en una empresa, el cual está contratado por cierto tiempo para adquirir experiencia".
> 
> Creen ustedes que _internship_ es la palabra que describe "pasantía" e "intern" al _becario_?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por su colaboración!


----------



## Artrella

*Gracias Chicos!!  *


----------



## Neilito

A "scholarship" es una beca, una modalidad en la que algun fondo te da el dinero para que tu hagas las practicas en algun lado, puede ser de tu eleccion (esto mas bien "felloswhip", que es de nivel mas alto y academico, mientras scholarship puede ser comerical tambien.) Tambien se traduce "grant" como beca, pero un grant puede ser para un proyecto O para una persona. 

Un "internship" es un contrato de practicas temporal, usado en contextos comerciales ademas de las medicos. Puede que te pagan y puede que no! Yo comprendo que un scholarship es de mas prestigio porque es algo que tienes que ganar competitivamente, siempre, mientras un internship puede ser un paso obligatorio para ciertas profesiones.


----------



## Chaucer

asm said:
			
		

> En la escuela donde trabajo decimos "practicas profesionales" pero esa es la actividad. En una empresa en la que trabaje nos decian "entrenandos".
> Pasante en Mexico quiere decir que ya terminaste los creditos para recibir el titulo universitario, pero no has terminado el programa (generalmente es cuando no se ha terminado la tesis, aunque en otros lugares usan el termino desde cierto % de creditos cumplidos).



Interesante: Un sitio web en inglaterra afirma lo que estás diciendo: 

http://www.els-london.com/pages/content138.html


In Spain the translation for Internship is correct the word “Pasantías” but in Mexico change a little bit, below is the right term for Internship:

Standard Internship: Prácticas Profesionales Estandar

Executive Internship: Prácticas Profesionales Ejecutivas


----------



## Jimglad

Art,
Siento que no puedo contestar bien en espanol, pero en ingles.

"Internship" is a position, or state of being, while "intern" is a person who occupies that position.

jimg


----------



## Jaimeva

Hola, me gustaría saber la traducción exacta al inglés de Becario, relacionado con una persona que está trabajando con una beca en una empresa.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias por adelantado,

Jaime


----------



## Xerinola

Jaimeva said:
			
		

> Hola, me gustaría saber la traducción exacta al inglés de Becario, relacionado con una persona que está trabajando con una beca en una empresa.
> 
> Un saludo, y muchas gracias por adelantado,
> 
> Jaime


 
Hola!
Algunas opciones: Grant holder, scholar (con beca)
Si es "becario" de que estás haciendo prácticas en una empresa es Intership.
Saludos
X:


----------



## dinis.dinis

The person is an INTERN, at least here in the States, his period of service/training constitutes his INTERNSHIP. 
                                      Best Regards,
                                      Dinis


----------



## ezberdin

Coincido con Xerinola. Si estás haciendo prácticas pagas en una empresa tu serías un "intern" --y tu práctica sería un "interNship" (pongo la N en mayúscula porque es la ortografía correcta, y la letra N falta en el posting anterior). Un becario en el ámbito académico sería sin embargo un "fellow". Una "fellowship" provee fondos a un estudiante o investigador para avanzar su trabajo/proyecto en un área determinada. Espero ser de ayuda (te contesta alguien con una "fellowship" en este momento, por cierto


----------



## Jaimeva

Muchas gracias, por vuestras respuestas, creo que intern me va a valer para realizar la traducción. De todos modos, muchas gracias también por todos los datos adicionales,

Un saludo,


----------



## sonnivio

becario= fellowship


----------



## Ibi2

Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo mi currículo para que sea comprensible en USA y mi primer trabajo (como el de muchos) fue de becario, ¿Cual sería su traducción en USA?


----------



## BocaJuniors

_Becario_ is the recipient of a grant or scholarship; scholar.


----------



## pelon cedres

Que tal.
Pues yo en mi Curriculo use la palabra "internship", y esta palabra la vi en algunos curriculos de ejemplo en ingles que encontre en internet.

saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

In your case, Ibi2, speaking of employment, you were an intern or you _had an internship_.
If you received a "beca" for studying, then it would be a scholarship, as BocaJuniors says.
saludos


----------



## Metzaka

BocaJuniors said:


> _Becario_ is the recipient of a grant or scholarship; scholar.


 Coincido, por eso me parece extraño que haya sido un 'trabajo'. Tal vez si sea internship.
Saludos


----------



## aztlaniano

En España es muy difundida la práctica de contratar a jóvenes recién salidos de la universidad a sueldos inferiores a los del resto de los empleados de una empresa. Como se supone que la empresa aporta al joven la experiencia que necesita para comenzar en serio su vida laboral, estos infrasueldos se llaman "becas" y los que los cobran son "becarios". 
Es más frecuente que un "becario" es España tenga uno de estos empleos para principiantes que tenga una beca para continuar sus estudios.
saludos


----------



## Ibi2

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas; es curioso parece que la figura del ecario es muy distinta en los USA que en España, aparente parecía ser la misma. Una curiosidad: según lo que habeís explicado, ¿que clase de becaria sería la Srta. Lewinsky?


----------



## aztlaniano

Ibi2 said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas; es curioso parece que la figura del ecario es muy distinta en los USA que en España, aparente parecía ser la misma. Una curiosidad: según lo que habeís explicado, ¿que clase de becaria sería la Srta. Lewinsky?


An "intern" (not a scholar). Pero en la prensa en España sí era "becaria". Se hacía el currículum trabajando una temporada en la Casa Blanca, el sueldo era lo de menos. Encima pudo codearse (e incluso más) con el mismísimo presidente). Busca a Monica Lewinsky en Google en español e inglés y seguro que lo verás.
De hecho, trabajó gratis: June 1995: _Monica Lewinsky_, 21, comes to the White House as an unpaid intern in ...
Efe/EL MUNDO
WASHINGTON.- La ex becaria de la Casa Blanca Monica Lewinsky ha retornado de Los Angeles a Washington, donde ayer los senadores prepararon


----------



## crises

Traductora Al-Español said:


> Coincido, por eso me parece extraño que haya sido un 'trabajo'. Tal vez si sea internship.
> Saludos



Como bien apunta aztlaniano, en castellano peninsular un "becario" no es sólo el que recibe una "beca de estudios", sino el concepto anglosajón del _internship_.

Por tanto, no es que la figura del becario sea distinto, sino que en castellano la palabra "becario" recoge ambas acepciones, la de _scholar _y la de _intern_: dependerá del contexto cuál sea.

En el caso de Ibi2, sin duda es _intern_.


----------



## Billyworld

Esto despertó mi curiosidad así que fui a chequear mi CV. Yo lo tengo en experiencia laboral, junto al nombre de la empresa y las tareas desempeñadas. Donde coloco los cargos dice "Experiencia Universitaria"
Creo que es bastante claro y puede ser otra opción!


----------



## Dadushka

pasantía= co-op (mis estudiantes los hacen en compañías, sin pago)
becario= on fellowship 
internado= internship


----------



## Dadushka

La pasantía también puede incluir sueldo.


----------

